# Do you have a favourite dinosaur?



## Morrus (May 22, 2022)

And why is it stegosaurus?


----------



## schneeland (May 22, 2022)

Sorry, Stegosaurus! You're cool, but not as cool as Triceratops.


----------



## Ryujin (May 22, 2022)

Ankylosaurus. Dude, it's got a _MACE_.


----------



## Haiku Elvis (May 22, 2022)

schneeland said:


> Sorry, Stegosaurus! You're cool, but not as cool as Triceratops.



I'm on the horny team. 

No wait that didn't come out right.


----------



## Nikosandros (May 22, 2022)

Morrus said:


> And why is it stegosaurus?
> 
> View attachment 248796



Because stegosauri (stegosauruses?) look awesome with their plates and have a cool sounding name as well.


----------



## Yora (May 22, 2022)

I had not thought about this before, but I would have to go with Stegosaurus.


----------



## cbwjm (May 22, 2022)

schneeland said:


> Sorry, Stegosaurus! You're cool, but not as cool as Triceratops.



It's hard to choose just one, but I concur.


----------



## Staffan (May 22, 2022)

Yeah, I'm with the triceratops, despite their lack of thagomizers.


----------



## Stalker0 (May 22, 2022)

Morrus said:


> And why is it stegosaurus?
> 
> View attachment 248796



Dude me too!


----------



## Irlo (May 22, 2022)

Styracosaurus, hands down.


----------



## Tonguez (May 22, 2022)

Troodon - the intelligent terror chicken




Camel-Duck (aka Deinocheirus)


----------



## Dioltach (May 22, 2022)

Not sure about "favourite", but I've always felt a lot of sympathy for Bobby.


----------



## TaranTheWanderer (May 22, 2022)

Any dinosaur fitted with lasers is my favourite


----------



## Tonguez (May 22, 2022)

TaranTheWanderer said:


> Any dinosaur fitted with lasers is my favourite
> View attachment 248816







I prefer dinosaur tanks


----------



## RuinousPowers (May 22, 2022)

I was always fond of iguanadons, for some reason.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 22, 2022)

At one point I did, but that was a long time ago.


----------



## MNblockhead (May 22, 2022)

Pachycephalosaurus.  Because I think a dinosaur with a helmet is funny and even funnier is remembering my son saying its name in preschool.


----------



## niklinna (May 22, 2022)

SAUROPODS


----------



## MGibster (May 22, 2022)

The T-Rex is still my favorite.


----------



## John R Davis (May 22, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## bloodtide (May 22, 2022)

Earl Sinclair


----------



## vecna00 (May 22, 2022)

Eh, I'm basic, it's T-Rex.


----------



## niklinna (May 22, 2022)

Ryujin said:


> Ankylosaurus. Dude, it's got a _MACE_.View attachment 248799



But stegosaurus has a thagomizer.

This thread has me wishing for a ankylostegotriceratops chimera. Giant spiked ball tail, big spinal plates, face shield & horns.


----------



## Parmandur (May 22, 2022)

Yes, Chickens, because they are delicous.



			This ‘wonderchicken’ walked the Earth with dinosaurs


----------



## cbwjm (May 22, 2022)

Oh man, thinking about it, I need to get to Auckland museum while they still have the T-Rex skeleton there!


----------



## Richards (May 22, 2022)

Tyrannosaurs _are _pretty cool...but what about...










Johnathan


----------



## TaranTheWanderer (May 22, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> View attachment 248818
> 
> I prefer dinosaur tanks



I see lasers!


----------



## Cadence (May 22, 2022)

I think the ones in our living room would be mad if I picked triceratops.


----------



## Ryujin (May 22, 2022)

TaranTheWanderer said:


> I see lasers!


----------



## niklinna (May 22, 2022)

Error: Hacking too much time!


----------



## vecna00 (May 23, 2022)

I change my answer, it's Laser Raptors!


----------



## niklinna (May 23, 2022)

For those wondering about the Viking Age laser raptors:


----------



## BookTenTiger (May 23, 2022)

I took a college class on paleontology, and the professor did two really cool things.

First she blew into a replica parasaurolophus skull and played it like a wind instrument.





And secondly she cracked a bullwhip so we knew the sound of a diplodocus tail (evidenced by scar tissue, they believe they could move the end of their tail and crack it like a bullwhip, breaking the sound barrier)





EDIT: And Morrus, I'm sorry to say she called stegosauruses "prehistoric pigs" because they were basically giant sides of meat for predators to enjoy, despite the thagomizers.


----------



## Lidgar (May 23, 2022)

Dimetrodons. Yeah, I know they came  40 million years before actual dinosaurs, but they had a freaking _neural spine sail._ I mean, who wouldn’t want one of those?


----------



## BookTenTiger (May 23, 2022)

Lidgar said:


> Dimetrodons. Yeah, I know they came  40 million years before actual dinosaurs, but they had a freaking _neural spine sail._ I mean, who wouldn’t want one of those?
> 
> View attachment 248852



Makes me think about Spinosaurus, and now, as they've discovered more fossils, it's changed from a "T-Rex with a sail" to "a big dangerous duck."


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan (May 23, 2022)

I'm partial to the Argentinosaurus, but my personal favorite is probably the Pachycephalosaurus.


----------



## niklinna (May 23, 2022)

Lidgar said:


> Dimetrodons. Yeah, I know they came  40 million years before actual dinosaurs, but they had a freaking _neural spine sail._ I mean, who wouldn’t want one of those?
> 
> View attachment 248852



Spinosaurus had that too, but frankly it was kinda dorky looking. In a totally terrifying way, of course, but still.

Edit: Scooped!


----------



## BookTenTiger (May 23, 2022)

If we expand it to extinct prehistoric mammals there are a lot of cool creatures too. I mean, it's hard to not love the Giant Ground Sloth, which had enormous claws and bone chainmail embedded in its skin!


----------



## Tonguez (May 23, 2022)

Lidgar said:


> Dimetrodons. Yeah, I know they came  40 million years before actual dinosaurs, but they had a freaking _neural spine sail._ I mean, who wouldn’t want one of those?
> 
> View attachment 248852



And closer to mammals than they are to dinosaurs

Ive theorised that Dragons are synapisids descended from double finned Pelycosaurs


----------



## niklinna (May 23, 2022)

BookTenTiger said:


> If we expand it to extinct prehistoric mammals there are a lot of cool creatures too. I mean, it's hard to not love the Giant Ground Sloth, which had enormous claws and bone chainmail embedded in its skin!
> 
> View attachment 248858



And without them we might not have avocados....


----------



## Benjamin Olson (May 23, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> View attachment 248818
> 
> I prefer dinosaur tanks



I continue to not quite understand how the Dino Riders IP has failed to conquer the world. I'm sure the show was mediocre (it came and went without me ever catching an episode) but the toys were phenomenal and the story tells itself. 

I mean what part of  



did people not understand?


----------



## Maxperson (May 23, 2022)

Morrus said:


> And why is it stegosaurus?
> 
> View attachment 248796







That's why.  And the best part is the term was picked up by paleontologists who now use when they speak of the stegosaurus tail.


----------



## cbwjm (May 23, 2022)

Benjamin Olson said:


> I continue to not quite understand how the Dino Riders IP has failed to conquer the world. I'm sure the show was mediocre (it came and went without me ever catching an episode) but the toys were phenomenal and the story tells itself.
> 
> I mean what part of  View attachment 248863
> did people not understand?



A cartoon from the 80s, that means that the cartoon was created to sell the toys. 

I think it only had something like 12 episodes, I loved it back in the day and had some of the toys along with the small comic books that toys often came with back then (I'm thinking mostly these guys and masters of the universe).


----------



## BookTenTiger (May 23, 2022)

niklinna said:


> And without them we might not have avocados....



As a Californian I'm very grateful to those megafauna with wide digestive equipment!


----------



## BookTenTiger (May 23, 2022)

I need to post another one because I still love dinos!

Therizinosaurus is great for a number of reasons...

1) it's a theropod that evolved into an herbivore (kind of like how a panda is the descendant of omnivorous bears, but is an herbivore)

2) it has enormous claws... that it likely used to strip bark off of trees

3) its name means "scythe lizard"

4) it was likely covered in feathers, so it might have looked something like this:


----------



## pukunui (May 23, 2022)

cbwjm said:


> Oh man, thinking about it, I need to get to Auckland museum while they still have the T-Rex skeleton there!



I took the family yesterday. It wasn't as big as I was expecting, but it's still pretty fun to see. Man, those arms are tiny!


----------



## pukunui (May 23, 2022)

Benjamin Olson said:


> I continue to not quite understand how the Dino Riders IP has failed to conquer the world.



I remember the Dino Riders! I think I had a few of the toys. Weren't there some comics as well?

I really enjoyed the Dinosaucers as well!


----------



## BookTenTiger (May 23, 2022)

pukunui said:


> I remember the Dino Riders! I think I had a few of the toys. Weren't there some comics as well?
> 
> I really enjoyed the Dinosaucers as well!



For me the ultimate children's dino-media was Dinotopia...













I've been fantasizing about a D&D campaign that combines Game of Thrones style politics with Dinotopia... each house represented by a different dinosaur type... Wildlings riding Quetzalcoatlus, throwing spears at knights on Utahraptors...


----------



## cbwjm (May 23, 2022)

BookTenTiger said:


> For me the ultimate children's dino-media was Dinotopia...
> 
> View attachment 248875
> 
> ...



I always wanted these books as a kid. I guess now  that I'm an adult I can go out and buy them. I wonder if they're still around.


----------



## Imaculata (May 23, 2022)

Deinonychus. It's like a Velociraptor, but actually large.


----------



## BookTenTiger (May 23, 2022)

Imaculata said:


> Deinonychus. It's like a Velociraptor, but actually large.



I love feathered dinosaurs so much.

It's funny how Spielberg wanted big raptors in his movie, but none had been discovered yet... and then after they started filming, paleontologists discovered the Utahraptor, which is (I believe) still the biggest raptor found!


----------



## Deset Gled (May 23, 2022)

Benjamin Olson said:


> I continue to not quite understand how the Dino Riders IP has failed to conquer the world. I'm sure the show was mediocre (it came and went without me ever catching an episode) but the toys were phenomenal and the story tells itself.
> 
> I mean what part of
> did people not understand?




I watched the show as a kid and owned the Brontosaurus and a couple of others.  As cools as the toys seemed, they probably would have been better for adults than kids.  The dinos were awesome, but the characters were tiny (smaller than GI Joe, and with less articulation).  The motorization was expensive and the batteries died quick.  And there was just so much kibble.

The art was awesome, though.  One of the cases where I held on to the box longer than the toy.

On the subject of dino books, I have to shout out to Maia: A Dinosaur Grows Up.  One of the books from childhood that I distinctly remember for actually having a realistic story about the life of a dino (as opposed to pure fantasy, or just "here's a few facts, and speculation about how they died").


----------



## BookTenTiger (May 23, 2022)

Deset Gled said:


> I watched the show as a kid and owned the Brontosaurus and a couple of others.  As cools as the toys seemed, they probably would have been better for adults than kids.  The dinos were awesome, but the characters were tiny (smaller than GI Joe, and with less articulation).  The motorization was expensive and the batteries died quick.  And there was just so much kibble.
> 
> The art was awesome, though.  One of the cases where I held on to the box longer than the toy.
> 
> On the subject of dino books, I have to shout out to Maia: A Dinosaur Grows Up.  One of the books from childhood that I distinctly remember for actually having a realistic story about the life of a dino (as opposed to pure fantasy, or just "here's a few facts, and speculation about how they died").



I missed that one, somehow!

I must have read "Raptor Red" a dozen times as a kid... it's another book with a realistic story about a dinosaur.


----------



## Sabathius42 (May 23, 2022)

niklinna said:


> But stegosaurus has a thagomizer.
> 
> This thread has me wishing for a ankylostegotriceratops chimera. Giant spiked ball tail, big spinal plates, face shield & horns.



Going in the ole GM notebook....


----------



## pukunui (May 23, 2022)

@Deset Gled: I’m not sure where the book is, but I still have the plush Maia that came with it!


----------



## trappedslider (May 23, 2022)

Sue is my favorite dino.


----------



## JustinCase (May 23, 2022)

You're only correct if your favourite is any of The Terrible Thunderlizards.


----------



## This Effin’ GM (May 23, 2022)

T REX CAUSE IT THE KING


----------



## BookTenTiger (May 23, 2022)

trappedslider said:


> Sue is my favorite dino.



I remember watching a documentary in which they'd analyzed all the breaks, fractures, and dents in Sue's skeleton and put together a rough biography of her life as a T-Rex. It turns out she'd had a pretty rough go of it!


----------



## Gradine (May 23, 2022)

As a parent I am definitely required to have an answer to this question, and it is absolutely the ankylosaurs.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (May 23, 2022)

Since I was a little kid, same. King of Feathers has nothing on the King of Tanks.



Ryujin said:


> Ankylosaurus. Dude, it's got a _MACE_.View attachment 248799


----------



## Yora (May 23, 2022)

Benjamin Olson said:


> I mean what part of it did people not understand?



Dinosaurs! Lasers!

I rest my case.


pukunui said:


> I took the family yesterday. It wasn't as big as I was expecting, but it's still pretty fun to see. Man, those arms are tiny!



Those arms are actually huge. It's just everything else that is way huger.


----------



## deganawida (May 23, 2022)

Only answer that counts:


----------



## Tonguez (May 23, 2022)

Yora said:


> Dinosaurs! Lasers!
> 
> I rest my case.
> 
> Those arms are actually huge. It's just everything else that is way huger.



Around 3 feet long, so not tiny but not really huge either

I was once watching a doco on Blue Whales mating and noted that whale dongs were kinda tiny looking - then the announcer explained that theyre 10 feet long and just look tiny because whales are so huge...


----------



## trappedslider (May 23, 2022)

BookTenTiger said:


> I remember watching a documentary in which they'd analyzed all the breaks, fractures, and dents in Sue's skeleton and put together a rough biography of her life as a T-Rex. It turns out she'd had a pretty rough go of it!


----------



## CleverNickName (May 23, 2022)

A lot of modern-day scientists hypothesize that the Tyrannosaurus Rex couldn't eat with its front arms, because they are too short.

But the truth of the matter is much simpler: the T-Rex couldn't eat with its front arms because it is, in fact, dead.


----------



## Staffan (May 23, 2022)

BookTenTiger said:


> I remember watching a documentary in which they'd analyzed all the breaks, fractures, and dents in Sue's skeleton and put together a rough biography of her life as a T-Rex. It turns out she'd had a pretty rough go of it!



SUE goes by non-binary pronouns (they/them).


----------



## Dioltach (May 23, 2022)

CleverNickName said:


> A lot of modern-day scientists hypothesize that the Tyrannosaurus Rex couldn't eat with its front arms, because they are too short.
> 
> But the truth of the matter is much simpler: the T-Rex couldn't eat with its front arms because it is, in fact, dead.



Or ... maybe it's dead because it couldn't eat with its front arms? (I imagine its back legs weren't much use for eating either.)


----------



## Irlo (May 23, 2022)

CleverNickName said:


> A lot of modern-day scientists hypothesize that the Tyrannosaurus Rex couldn't eat with its front arms, because they are too short.
> 
> But the truth of the matter is much simpler: the T-Rex couldn't eat with its front arms because it is, in fact, dead.



I thought it ate with its mouth.


----------



## MoonSong (May 24, 2022)

trappedslider said:


> Sue is my favorite dino.



I take Sue and raise you a Big Al





Though we all know my true favorite is a plush Albertosaur named Tomo n_n


----------



## MoonSong (May 24, 2022)

Benjamin Olson said:


> I continue to not quite understand how the Dino Riders IP has failed to conquer the world. I'm sure the show was mediocre (it came and went without me ever catching an episode) but the toys were phenomenal and the story tells itself.
> 
> I mean what part of  View attachment 248863
> did people not understand?



Did you know that Rex from Toy Story is a reference to Dino Riders and how Tyco got bought by Mattel? Also that the Dino Raiders dinos kept on living in the Smithsonian gift shop for a while after the end of the line?


----------



## beta-ray (May 24, 2022)

Morrus said:


> And why is it stegosaurus?
> 
> View attachment 248796



Oh you spelled "Styracosaurus" incorrectly.

"Therizinosaurus" is also acceptable.


----------



## beta-ray (May 24, 2022)

bloodtide said:


> Earl Sinclair



Not the mama!


----------



## beta-ray (May 24, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> You're only correct if your favourite is any of The Terrible Thunderlizards.


----------



## Blackrat (May 24, 2022)

MNblockhead said:


> Pachycephalosaurus.  Because I think a dinosaur with a helmet is funny and even funnier is remembering my son saying its name in preschool.



I’m with blockhead here, except I’ll one up the helmeted dino, with a horned helmet and go Stygimoloch. (Although Stygimoloch might have been just a juvenile Pachycephalosaurus…)

Being a father to a five year old, I’ve had to brush up my dino game lately. Countering the coolness of triceratops is not easy…


----------



## cbwjm (May 24, 2022)

I met Pete!


----------



## aco175 (May 24, 2022)

Fond memories of teasing my sister, calling he Petrie from the Land Before Time series.  I think they are on movie #4,280 by now.


----------



## MNblockhead (May 24, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> Around 3 feet long, so not tiny but not really huge either
> 
> I was once watching a doco on Blue Whales mating and noted that whale dongs were kinda tiny looking - then the announcer explained that theyre 10 feet long and just look tiny because whales are so huge...



Well, that's my excuse....


----------



## Ulfgeir (May 24, 2022)

trappedslider said:


>



That is definitively one of the most awesome scenes in the Dresden Files books.   

As for favourite dinosaur, I think I go with Triceratops , though as I understand it, it has now been thought that it was the same species as another one that I cannot remember the name of.


----------



## MoonSong (May 24, 2022)

Ulfgeir said:


> That is definitively one of the most awesome scenes in the Dresden Files books.
> 
> As for favourite dinosaur, I think I go with Triceratops , though as I understand it, it has now been thought that it was the same species as another one that I cannot remember the name of.



Torosaurus?  Though don't worry, it hasn't been proven yet. It is still an open question.

Ok, I love dinosaurs.


----------



## Gradine (May 24, 2022)

aco175 said:


> Fond memories of teasing my sister, calling he Petrie from the Land Before Time series.  I think they are on movie #4,280 by now.



There are _exactly_ as many Land Before Time movies as there are Wheel of Time novels.

Coincidence? Or something more... sinister?


----------



## RangerWickett (May 24, 2022)

Honestly, deinonychus:







Jokingly, the slaughterspine:


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (May 24, 2022)

Not my favorite, but I feel like Dippy and Fredosaurus Rex deserve a mention here as well, if for nothing else than their sartorial choices:


----------



## ko6ux (May 24, 2022)

I know it's boring to say T-Rex, but I am going to say T-Rex.

They were the world's first small arms specialists.


----------



## niklinna (May 24, 2022)

ko6ux said:


> I know it's boring to say T-Rex, but I am going to say T-Rex.
> 
> They were the world's first small arms specialists.
> 
> View attachment 249081



Why is there not a "groan" reaction?


----------



## Haiku Elvis (May 24, 2022)

BookTenTiger said:


> I need to post another one because I still love dinos!
> 
> Therizinosaurus is great for a number of reasons...
> 
> ...



It looks like the love child of the Loch Ness monster, Freddy Kreuger and an ornamental duck.


----------



## CleverNickName (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Eltab (May 25, 2022)

Brontosaurus.
(Yes I do remember before they found out the wrong head was attached and it was really an Apatosaurus after all.)


----------



## MoonSong (May 25, 2022)

Eltab said:


> Brontosaurus.
> (Yes I do remember before they found out the wrong head was attached and it was really an Apatosaurus after all.)



But then turned out the body was actually distinct from an Apatosaurus and Brontosaurus was real after all.


----------



## Eltab (May 25, 2022)

MoonSong said:


> ... and Brontosaurus was real after all.



Woo-oo-oot !!!


----------



## AliasBot (May 26, 2022)

I remember having one of those massive books of dinosaurs when I was a little kid - learned enough species from that to make picking out a single favorite _tough_. But off the top of my head...I always liked Baryonyx. Part of that's just that the name is very cool, but those sick claws don't hurt, either.

Also rad: the classic T-Rex, Utahraptor, Deinonychus...hard to go wrong with a big, carnivorous theropod. As far as sauropods go, Ankylosaurus is the top of the heap for me. Mosasaurus wasn't _technically_ a dinosaur, but a notable appearance in one of those ancient-nature documentaries left a big impression on me, and as a giant reptile from the Cretaceous, it's close enough in spirit to at least rate a mention.


----------



## niklinna (May 26, 2022)

Hey kids!

Hot-blooded T. rex and cold-blooded Stegosaurus: Chemical clues reveal dinosaur metabolisms


----------



## Tonguez (May 26, 2022)

MoonSong said:


> But then turned out the body was actually distinct from an Apatosaurus and Brontosaurus was real after all.



I always thought that Apato sounded dumb, so never stopped calling them Brontos. Of course we also have Brachs, Diplodocus and Titanosaurs added to the sauropod list, but Bronto will always reign supreme!


----------



## niklinna (May 26, 2022)

Sadly the whole thing had to come to an end.

Dinosaurs: The Final Day with David Attenborough

This looks to be the BBC version, which I cannot view from outside the UK (and I still haven't bothered to set up any kind of proxy). But Nova did a version in two episodes that's 20-some minutes longer. Don't know what they padded it with.

Dinosaur Apocalypse: The New Evidence (episode 1)
Dinosaur Apocalypse: The Last Day (episode 2)


----------



## hamishspence (May 26, 2022)

MoonSong said:


> But then turned out the body was actually distinct from an Apatosaurus and Brontosaurus was real after all.



The "wrong head" thing had nothing to do with the decisions to merge the two genera, in 1903, and split the two genera again, in 2015.









						Bully for Camarasaurus
					

Note: This post was written in 2014. It predates Emanuel Tschopp and colleagues’ landmark paper which, among other things, resurrected the genus Brontosaurus. I’ve attempted to update t…




					extinctmonsters.net
				




_So how does the mismatched head fit into all of this? The short answer is that it doesn’t. The fact that some Apatosaurus mounts had incorrect heads for much of the 20th century has nothing to do with which name was being used at any given time, although the two issues have often been conflated in popular books. I suspect the two stories got mixed up because paleontologists were pushing to correct both misconceptions around the same time during the dinosaur renaissance._


----------



## Haiku Elvis (May 26, 2022)

hamishspence said:


> _So how does the mismatched head fit into all of this? The short answer is that it doesn’t. The fact that some Apatosaurus mounts had incorrect heads for much of the 20th century has nothing to do with which name was being used at any given time, although the two issues have often been conflated in popular books. I suspect the two stories got mixed up because paleontologists were pushing to correct both misconceptions around the same time *during the dinosaur renaissance.*_



Sorry I'm just picturing a veloceraptor wearing a berret painting a ceiling now.


----------



## Deset Gled (May 26, 2022)

niklinna said:


> Sadly the whole thing had to come to an end.
> 
> Dinosaurs: The Final Day with David Attenborough
> 
> This looks to be the BBC version




The Henson version:


----------



## trappedslider (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Fenris-77 (Jun 10, 2022)

The only answer to this question in Stegosaurus. At least that's what 10 year-old me would have said when my highest hope was to be an archaeologist (because I didn't know that paleontologist was a different thing and Indiana Jones was a big deal for me in 1986 ).


----------



## Yora (Jun 10, 2022)

Haiku Elvis said:


> Sorry I'm just picturing a veloceraptor wearing a berret painting a ceiling now.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Jun 10, 2022)

first things first

scientifically.








						Carnotaurus - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




The Roadrunner of the theropods.

pop culture wise


Cadillacs and Dinosaurs should be brought back...that is all.

fighting fantasy had one of the greatest worlds of all time

finally.
I was inspired by both to remake south america in my world








						Hodgepocalypse - Latin America - Part 1 - History and General Overview
					

This is something I have had on my hard drive and seeing it amuses:   The Scaly Flu     While there are many stories of what happened durin...




					www.hodgepocalypse.com


----------



## Deset Gled (Jun 10, 2022)

Shades of Eternity said:


> Cadillacs and Dinosaurs should be brought back...that is all.




"Cadillac" would be a bit of an anachronism, though.  I honestly can't think of what car brand you would use in its place today.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Jun 10, 2022)

Toyotas and T-rex?


----------



## Ryujin (Jun 10, 2022)

Deset Gled said:


> "Cadillac" would be a bit of an anachronism, though.  I honestly can't think of what car brand you would use in its place today.



Bentleys and Brontosaurs?


----------



## Eltab (Jun 11, 2022)

Deset Gled said:


> "Cadillac" would be a bit of an anachronism, though.  I honestly can't think of what car brand you would use in its place today.



Dinos and DeLoreans

T-Rexes and Teslas

Ornithomimus (Ornithomimi?) and Oldsmobiles


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Jun 12, 2022)

Velocipedes and Velociraptors?


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 12, 2022)

Raptors and Racecars
Saurians and SUVs
Toranas and Terrorbeast


----------



## Aeson (Jun 15, 2022)

My favorite dinosaur is my dad.


----------



## MNblockhead (Jun 17, 2022)

Aeson said:


> My favorite dinosaur is my dad.



Gives a whole new dimension to the old "my dad can beat up your dad" schoolyard argument.


----------

